# Dwarf lovers??



## FallenSwordGaming (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, i don't know if you know this but i love the dwarf army. I was wondering if anyone else like dwarves aswell?? surely im not the only one??:victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

too short and lack hygiene. its why I collect zombies and am starting ogres.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I like tossing them .... actually done that in NYC. Fucking bizarre places those big cities. 

As far as Dwarves for Warhammer goes, not for me.:grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am right there with you mate!!!! Love the Stunties!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a soft spot for the little guys. Always loved a chap who loved his beer and didn't back down from any stinkin' gobbo, rat man, tricksy elf, or mutated chaos warrior.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

stinkin' gobbo ? stinkin' gobbo? well i never........................


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Me, my airship and my mining cart full of beer are right there with you!


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

I've amassed a vast horde of GW models, but somehow the only Dwarfs that I have are:

· a single metal thunderer that I was given by a friend about 15 years ago
· Gotrek (from the Gotrek and Felix blister)
· the Dwarf from Battle for Skull Pass (that was free with White Dwarf)
· the Dwarf ship from Dreadfleet

This is really odd because I really love Dwarfs, so I've been intending to pick up a box of warriors for some time - but I'm also tempted by painting the Lord of the Rings rangers too.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the Dwarven Lore, Runes and Models. However whenever I come to build a new army I initially start with them and then get distracted by other armies..... now Squats if they we're still about..... (I may have incurred someone's wrath saying that)


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

my very first army going on 25 years now.
I think they are the best. i have 5 other fantasy armys but I consider my dwarves my MAIN fantasy army


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Dwarves are like life. Nasty, brutish and short.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Am just recently starting to put together my Dwarf Army. Once that's done, I'll start up a Skaven 2nd Army, just like how I did up my Space Wolves as my main and my Orks as my 2nd.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Gods no, Horrible little things.



...Unless they have massive hats, curly beards and worship a big fiery bull totem - then I just cant get enough!!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Dwarves were my first and only fantasy army. However at this point, my friends only want to play 40K so my dwarves don't see much action.


----------



## glidden (Jun 12, 2012)

Had dwarfs through 4 editions of the game now, and still find them to be my favorite army to play between all the different games (40K, warmachine, hordes, whfb, etc.). I've got a book of grudges that includes every game I've played over the last 6 years. Sadly they aren't fully painted, but I'm about 75% of the way there if I stop buying stuff!


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

*Chugs beer* Fuckin' El' No one tosses me dwarfs!


----------

